# Potty Training Woes



## BaileysMom (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am new to this board, but the very excited new owner of a 14 week old cockapoo! Bailey is loads of fun and excitement and it has been love at first sight for the entire family.

Tomorrow will be 3 weeks since we've had him and although challenging at times, with my 2 year old in tow and baby #2 due any day now, overall he's been a total joy! As crazy as it sounds! 

He pretty much sleeps through the night, going in crate after last walk at about 10:00.... But he is struggling with going to potty outside... It seems he prefers my kitchen! He goes as soon as we get back in the house! He's also had a few accidents in his crate overnight. We purchased a smaller crate last night, assuming that was the issue, and woke up to a poop fest this morning. I would appreciate any suggestions! We're currently attending a 6 week obedience class, and I just keep thinking, he'll get it one of these days... But I am also freaking out due to all of the talk of the first 16 weeks being the most important. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow. This is one for Marzi. I could barely manage my terrible two much less juggle a pregnancy and a new puppy with a toileting issue to boot.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow - you will definitely have your hands full! Fairlie is right, Marzi needs to help with this one


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow - you have taken on an awful lot at one time 

Pups are not entirely dissimilar to babies and you need to work out his routine of toileting and then take him out and stay outside until he has been, then praise, praise, praise and wonderful treats. Toileting inside should be totally ignored and cleaned up thoroughly - something like biological washing powder solution does a good job of removing all traces.

For overnight pups do not like to soil their sleeping area - but when they need to go they need to go and if confined to a crate they will have no choice but to soil it. It may be that you need to get up in the night and let him out for a toilet break - all pups are different, some go through the night early on and others need a break I am afraid.


----------



## murdog (Dec 31, 2015)

We also have a 14 week old cockapoo puppy. I have been amazed at how well Murdoch has done with potty training. (But don't be jealous - he's nippy as all get out) What we did was attach a string of bells to the back door, and for the first two weeks we took him out fairly regularly, ringing the bells each time and saying 'let's go potty'. I felt like a complete idiot, but the day he went and rang the bells for himself I was estatic. Since then he has peed in the house a few times due to excitement but rings the bells regularly. If he starts getting nippy around the feet, I will ask him if he needs to ring the bells and bring him to the door to reinforce. 

I admire you taking on a puppy and two wee ones. My boys are 13 and 10 so can at least help out. Good luck!!


----------

